# Which screenwash?



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Have started using Autoglym All Season Quick Clear Screenwash but finding that my windscreen now has more dirt streaks across it and there is slight smearing. 

Due to the cold weather the mix is about 1:4.

Anyone else had issues? Any recommendations for other screenwashes?

Thanks.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Quantum Screenwash is regarded as one of the best, it's the official product used by VAG on all it's cars


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I use prestone screen wash its awesome ond asda sell it for about £4.50 for 4ltrs ive never had it streak


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

I use Piaa screen wash with their wipers. Best I've ever used


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Another vote for quantum here. It's especially good if you have the fan jet type nozzles as it prevents it from blocking up.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been using this and it's pretty good...

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...h/concentrate-screenwash/?542771151&0&cc5_701

Was buy one get one free a little a couple of months ago but you can get 25% off :thumb:


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> Quantum Screenwash is regarded as one of the best, it's the official product used by VAG on all it's cars





shaqs77 said:


> Another vote for quantum here. It's especially good if you have the fan jet type nozzles as it prevents it from blocking up.


Where do you get this from - the dealer?


----------



## BJG (Feb 8, 2013)

shaqs77 said:


> Another vote for quantum here. It's especially good if you have the fan jet type nozzles as it prevents it from blocking up.


I assume that this can be used in any model/make of car not just VAG? Silly question I know but just want to check!


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

VAG dealerships sell it badged as Skoda, Seat etc... But the formula is Quantum's - and yes it can be used in any brand of car.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Will any screen washed affect your rain repellent like G1? 
And also is screen wash wax safe? My stupid headlight washers love spraying my fresh waxed bonnet. Makes me mad. It makes me want to super glue them shut lol.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Rain water from my water butt. Costs nothing.


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Here in LT there one company making Now the most popular screenwash here safe for rubber , paint , and i haven't seen it's that is destroying the rain coating , Plus smells like cherries when you use it !


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

VAG Screenclear for me too,that's all i use.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

PaulaJayne said:


> Rain water from my water butt. Costs nothing.


Doesnt that freeze in the winter?


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Fresh water  hasnt froze on me yet


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

sidewalkdances said:


> Doesnt that freeze in the winter?


Yes - so use an antifreeze one during cold spells.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

AutoGlym, works really well, fantastic smell.

Never had any problems with it at all.

I am using the year round concentrate.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Tank said:


> I use prestone screen wash its awesome ond asda sell it for about £4.50 for 4ltrs ive never had it streak


I use that, bought from costco. Does yours "go off"? everytime I squirt the stuff the interior smells like rotten eggs which caused a few arguements between me and the missus until I realised


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

As long as it's above 0deg I use plain water and a few drops of muck off in the water bottle 

With g1 on the screen nothing sticks to it. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Blue one nice colour smells ok


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> I use that, bought from costco. Does yours "go off"? everytime I squirt the stuff the interior smells like rotten eggs which caused a few arguements between me and the missus until I realised


I use this one and haven't had an issue.

Maybe something's gone bad in the tank like when air con goes smelly? Not sure what to do about it though, sorry.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Using just water on it's jacks ain't a good idea,you'll end up with corrosion.Better off with concentrated wash,and de-ionised water imo.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Using just water on it's jacks ain't a good idea,you'll end up with corrosion.Better off with concentrated wash,and de-ionised water imo.


More than corrosion you end up with a fermentation of horrible diseases which are worthy of any experiment from Porton Down


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!

Think I will use up my remaining AG screenwash but at the 'optimum' summer dilution to see if that makes it better. 

Think I will then try the Quantum screenwash given the good reviews above.


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

ive just been using makro's screen wash,seems good


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> Quantum Screenwash is regarded as one of the best, it's the official product used by VAG on all it's cars


Have this one too. I had ever such a smelly odour smell I used 1 from Asda ( I don't know if it was because the mixer wasn't strong enough? )

But can't speak highly enough of this quantum wash and isn't that dear.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

slineclean said:


> But can't speak highly enough of this quantum wash and isn't that dear.


How much is it these days? I've been using Millers from OPIE which is just as good...


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Whatever I can buy in bulk from Costco


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

wilkinsons screewash £1.35 5 litre. Cheaper than bottled water


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I do have some AG screenwash for the summer and been using Tesco concentrate which has been fine, the sweep of the blade is set so some gentle lubricity on review, one tiny measure of AS Duet. 

Good luck. John THt.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

This week I'll be mostly using Prestone screen wash (it was on offer in Asda)
Pretty good. Think I've had about 25 litres out of it so far.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Einszett concentrate is great stuff.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Have been using AG screen wash at the 'summer' ratio for some time but am still getting a lot of smearing :-(

Where can I buy some Quantum screen wash?


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Your local VW/Audi garage.:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> VAG dealerships sell it badged as Skoda, Seat etc... But the formula is Quantum's - and yes it can be used in any brand of car.


...........what i use in my ED30 with no problems.:thumb:


----------



## Fox_GB (Jan 24, 2013)

Another for Prestone, it's being sold cheap at Tesco £3 for 4ltrs


----------

